# 65 hood scoop



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone ever cut their hood scoop to open it up? What do I look out for?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes I am doing it right now....Look at the thread I started about opening the inserts....My guess is that it will be more for looks as it really won't be a true ram air setup (low pressure spot), but it should at least allow colder air in to the carbs...


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, where can I find your thread


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The cleanest job Ive ever ran across was from a buddy who made a jig that the potmetal hood scoop could be bolted to that allowed the grooved face of the insert to be level, clamped to the table of a Bridgeport. With a careful operator skill & simple positioning, the mill made very clean work of each side of the insert. It handsdown beats Dremel cutoff wheels, drill bits, & file work. Once the finished hood insert is refinished, watch for some black tight cell foam that can be rolled up tightly and inserted in each side, in case the car gets caught out in a rainstorm.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

65gto said:


> Thanks, where can I find your thread


You can find it here: http://www.gtoforum.com/f178/opening-front-end-up-behind-grill-126745/


----------

